
Show HN: Mowned – A Journey to Phone Nostalgia - zergione
https://mowned.com/
======
Mobius01
A very apt name, I’m at a party and just lost about an hour revisiting old
phones and chuckling at how the introduction of the iPhone changed the status
quo immediately.

~~~
zergione
Thank you! Sorry if ruined your party :P

Indeed, Apple in general is setting the trend in the industry.

